# Exclusive Mk3 Announcement



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

WORLD EXCLUSIVE PICTURES - AUDI RELEASE FIRST IMAGES OF MK3 TT

Next generation TT combines traditional 'Bauhaus' styling, 5 door practicality, downsized engines offering stand-out economy with exceptionally lightweight all aluminium chassis technology

• Mk3 TT notable as the first TT model with 5 doors only - UK ordering will begin in the summer ahead of first deliveries in late 2013
• 1.4-litre, four cylinder TFSI petrol engine delivers 105PS and 120Nm - 0-62mph in 15.5 seconds, governed 105mph top speed, combined MPG 42.1, CO2 206g/km

The term 'sports car' has been redefined - the new Audi TT is the first ever Audi TT to have the interior room to carry a full 5-a-side sports team and kit to their destination.

With avant-garde styling designed to challenge perceptions of what a sports car should be, the addition of 2 extra doors is an unexpected twist, and the full aluminium chassis, designed around a radically different design aesthetic based around a hatchback format has ensured the next generation Audi TT is one of the lightest cars in class.

One of the Audi stand stars at the forthcoming Cheshire Motor Show, the new 105PS, 105mph TT flagship is due to open for UK ordering in the summer ahead of first deliveries in late 2013.

"The next generation MK3 TT reimagines the performance philosophy of Audi thereby creating a new performance class," says Dr Pauline Yourlegg, Managing Director of advanced design at Audi.

** EMBARGOED UNTIL 01/04/2013 **


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Exclusive interior shot

* pic deleted *


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Wow thanks the exclusive :wink:

Now what date is it today [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Great April Fool of worldwide exclusive pictures of mk3 Audi TT with NO pictures !


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Just what was hoping for 5 door TT with a 1.4 l engine.

Not aware of the Managing director of Advanced design.

Think you are pulling your leg ??? oops Dr Pauline Yourlegg

Good try but sadly failed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I've order one in advance pick it up on April 1st 2015 :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT forum needs to put there clocks forward !

This and my thread both look asif posted on the 31st :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tonksy26 said:


> TT forum needs to put there clocks forward !
> 
> This and my thread both look asif posted on the 31st :roll:


No mate you need to put the clock forward in the profile section :lol: :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > TT forum needs to put there clocks forward !
> ...


Wtf ? You have to put your own clock forward on the forum ?

I bet about 10 people would know about this lol sounds abit stupid ?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I think the interior photo shows it with extended leather option.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! About time Audi got their finger out and produced a TT better than the Mk2 and this could be it. They should make it.


----------



## kamchatka (Apr 11, 2013)

The faux patina definitely works on that!!! :mrgreen:


----------

